# Fermented rice water and bentonite clay



## Newbie89 (Feb 27, 2018)

I love these 2 ingredients I was my fave with them every night and works really well for me! Was thinking to make a soap with the 2 ingredients? But Iv never seen any with rice water! Does anyone have any recipes? Would it be ok to use these 2?


----------



## earlene (Feb 27, 2018)

People use potato water in soap, and I have also thought of using rice water in soap.  But I don't have any water left once I've made rice.  And when I do make congee, my purpose is to consume it, so I have just never tried the water in soap.  I also still haven't tried the potato water either.  It is my habit to use that water for soup.


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 27, 2018)

earlene said:


> People use potato water in soap, and I have also thought of using rice water in soap.  But I don't have any water left once I've made rice.  And when I do make congee, my purpose is to consume it, so I have just never tried the water in soap.  I also still haven't tried the potato water either.  It is my habit to use that water for soup.


I may give it a go! What could possibly go wrong? I must confess this is my first ever bar of soap I am doing any advice or tips?


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 27, 2018)

Replace water with the rice water.,

Try clay at  1 tablespoon per pound of oils. Soak bentonite clay in water from the recipe for a good 1/2 hr before putting it in the oils. You will need a lot of water so reserve some before mixing the lye. It will accelerate - speed up trace and saponification - so don’t stickblend too much at all.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2018)

If this is your first ever time making soap, I'd stick with a basic recipe - distilled water and no additives such as clay. Make a small batch, and if all goes well then start adding things in. You don't need anything in there that will potentially cause acceleration or other problems your first time. Another plus is then you will have a starting point for comparison to see the differences and what you do or don't like.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 27, 2018)

^^^ great advice!


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 27, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Replace water with the rice water.,
> 
> Try clay at  1 tablespoon per pound of oils. Soak bentonite clay in water from the recipe for a good 1/2 hr before putting it in the oils. You will need a lot of water so reserve some before mixing the lye. It will accelerate - speed up trace and saponification - so don’t stickblend too much at all.


so would i soak the benotine in the water that I'm going to mix with my koh before adding it to the oils??



dibbles said:


> If this is your first ever time making soap, I'd stick with a basic recipe - distilled water and no additives such as clay. Make a small batch, and if all goes well then start adding things in. You don't need anything in there that will potentially cause acceleration or other problems your first time. Another plus is then you will have a starting point for comparison to see the differences and what you do or don't like.


i should just do that ii have so many i want to try haha


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 27, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> so would i soak the benotine in the water that I'm going to mix with my koh before adding it to the oils??



Are you making CP soap?  Are you using NaOH?

Separate out some water from the recipe to mix with the NaOH.  Minimum 100g water to 100g NaOH (equal weights but follow the recipe). Use the remaining water from the recipe to mix the clay and add to the oils. 

If you are making one coloured soap this is more simple but you may not want a full bentonite soap so for multi coloured soap:

From the remaining water Separate equal amounts of water in the ratio of batter colour. So if half your soap is plain and half is coloured separate 30mls to mix with the coloured clay and 30mls to add back into the plain half.

You want to keep the water equal in each section.

Mix the clay with 30mls of water. You will need a lot of water for bentonite clay. Keep track of your water amounts.

When the clay is wet and not absorbing more water (at least 1/2 hour with bentonite) mix it in with the oils before stick blending.

This will be clearer when you’ve made a few multi coloured batches.


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 27, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> Are you making CP soap?  Are you using NaOH?
> 
> Separate out some water from the recipe to mix with the NaOH.  Minimum 100g water to 100g NaOH (equal weights but follow the recipe). Use the remaining water from the recipe to mix the clay and add to the oils.
> 
> ...


it so confusing! yes i will be using naoh can i ask what is CP soap? how would i do it if i make a full bentonite bar?there was one i used to buy from sephora which i loved 

https://www.sephora.com/product/umbrian-clay-purifying-treatment-bar-P7843

it cost 40 a bar!!!! i wanted to make something similar but with rice water or maybe milk


----------



## Moebym (Feb 27, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> it so confusing! yes i will be using naoh can i ask what is CP soap? how would i do it if i make a full bentonite bar?there was one i used to buy from sephora which i loved
> 
> https://www.sephora.com/product/umbrian-clay-purifying-treatment-bar-P7843
> 
> it cost 40 a bar!!!! i wanted to make something similar but with rice water or maybe milk


CP soap is cold process soapmaking, which involves mixing oils/fats and a NaOH/water solution until it reaches trace (a pudding-like consistency), leaving it in a mold to harden, and finally cutting it into bars to be left to fully cure for a few weeks. There are a few other ways to make soap, including hot process (where you cook the lye water/oil mixture to speed up the saponification process) and melt and pour (where you use pre-made soap bases, avoiding lye altogether).

I presume you can use rice water, as long as you make sure to use it only when it's at room temperature or lower. It might have some sugars in it from the rice itself, though, so you should generally keep temperatures as low as possible to prevent anything untoward from happening. Same goes if you use milk.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 27, 2018)

Start with simple and leave the clays for a later date. The rice water you would use as a replacement for the recipes liquid requirement, but I cannot tell you what color it will turn if you use it for mixing your lye. Keep it simple until you learn how to make soap


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2018)

Newbie89 said:


> i should just do that ii have so many i want to try haha



That’s normal. It’s part of the obsession. Wait until you find the fragrance rabbit hole.


----------



## Newbie89 (Feb 28, 2018)

dibbles said:


> That’s normal. It’s part of the obsession. Wait until you find the fragrance rabbit hole.


Awww I love my smells lol cant find anywhere in UK to purcase good quality fragrence


----------



## Pjclark1 (Mar 10, 2018)

I've added 35gm of bentonite to 500gm of fats. Just chucked it in the hot oil, before turning on the food mixer and mixed for a minute. Stopped, added the lye water, mixed with a spoon for a few seconds. Then started the mixer. I hold a newspaper over the bowl when the mixer is on to stop splashing. So far so good.

I use a spoon for the first stir or the fat/lye mix as I'm wary of unmixed lye water splashing  on anything. Once it's had a few stirs I'm not so worried.


----------

